

3D bar graph of English language letter frequency - pdq
http://portfolio.spike5000.com/?p=57

======
elviejo
this sculpture shows why QWERTY is such a bad keyboard, the most frequent
letters such as E and T aren't below your stronger fingers, and they aren't in
the home row... do your wrists a favor and make the effort to change to
another keyboard layout such as Colemak or Dvorak.

------
pdq
"Keyboard Frequency Sculpture", by Mike Knuepfel.

